# QUILLABAMBA - CUSCO - PERÚ



## Kuntur Apuchin

La calurosa y selvática ciudad de Quillabamba capital de la prov. de La Convención se encuentra ubicada al noreste de la ciudad de Cusco a 5 horas en auto, conectada hasta el año 2002 por ferrocarril, hoy en día por una carretera asfaltada casi en su totalidad.
La ciudad esta bañana por el rio Urubamba (el mismo que pasa por el Valle Sagrado y Machupicchu) 
Se encuentra a 1080 msnm, tiene una población de 110 323 habitantes y tiene una temperatura promedio de 28 grados centigrados.
Productora de frutas de exelente calidad, asi como exportadora de café y cacao y sus suelos alberga el valioso gas de camisea.
Futuro polo turistico donde esta proyectado la construcción de un resort y del parque lúdico - temático - ecológico, por tener un clima favorable para el turismo de diversión.

Camino a Quillabamba








Los peruanos sabemos hacer obras titanicas...aqui la muestra.








La ciudad de Quillabamba y su catedral.
















Las típicas motocicletas de las ciudades de selva
























En Perú hay mujeres bellas en abundancia... Quillabamba no es la excepción








vuelvo con más...


----------



## El Bajopontino

Existe la ciudad de Vilcabamba???


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Bonita y tranquila ciudad!


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

El Bajopontino said:


> Existe la ciudad de Vilcabamba???


Ciudad?... no, existe el valle de Vilcabamba, el lugar donde se refugiaron los Incas en la invasión.


----------



## kaMetZa

Aaaaaaaaaah qué estresante (y peligroso!) manejar por esa carretera tan zigzagueante!!

U.u espero las demás fotos!


----------



## El Bajopontino

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Ciudad?... no, existe el valle de Vilcabamba, el lugar donde se refugiaron los Incas en la invasión.


Eso mismo, siempre confundía Quillabamba con Vilcabamba, incluso entré al thread pensando ver la ciudad que construyeron los incas para refugiarse, pero no, Quillabamba es otra ciudad, de veras que tengo una amiga de allí que produce café.

Al menos me quedó claro que Vilcabamba no es una ciudad sino un valle.


----------



## Libidito

Que retranquila ciudad.


----------



## yvan789

que tranquila ciudad y interasante.,parece k fuera una mezcla de la sierra y la selva...ojala se cumplan rapidamente los proyectos k tiene"


----------



## rasogu

Parece chachapoyas por las construcciones y el clima, muy bonita la ciudad, se ve que todos las regiones qeu contamos con sierra, selva y ceja de selva mantenemos ciertas costumbres en las ciudades de la selva, la señora con polleras "de verano" por ejemplo la he visto en innumerables ciudades de la selva central, junin, ayacucho y pasco.


----------



## El Bajopontino

No veo a ninguna señora con polleras!


----------



## rasogu

Ultima foto cerca ala esquina de la calle, detras de la chica guapa


----------



## Tyrone

*¿Y el INRENA que tiene que decir al respecto???*

Increible que una ciudad de la selva no tenga vegetación en las montañas aledañas ... eso es debido a la deforestación.

Hace muchos años sólo habían Huaycos en los andes occidentales, carentes de vegetación por ser zona desértica; era inpensado que los hubieran en ceja de selva ... sin embargo por la depredación de los bosques ahora es frecuente que en los meses de lluvia se presenten huaycos en lugares como Satipo, Oxapampa, Quillabamba, Jaén, etc, etc, etc ...










Mientras en otros paises se preocupan en reforestar, nosotros seguimos en la primitiva era de la depredación sin reposición ....

Se ve interesante la ciudad, limpia y ordenada, una lástima la falta de conciencia ecológica


----------



## brian_cusco13

me encanta quillabamba 
buen clima
buena ciudad me encanta!!!!!!!


----------



## tacall

^^ sep only en latinoamerica.. 

q tranquilo el poblado, interesante para pasar un fin d semana


----------



## papiriqui

Tyrone said:


> Increible que una ciudad de la selva no tenga vegetación en las montañas aledañas ... eso es debido a la deforestación.
> 
> Hace muchos años sólo habían Huaycos en los andes occidentales, carentes de vegetación por ser zona desértica; era inpensado que los hubieran en ceja de selva ... sin embargo por la depredación de los bosques ahora es frecuente que en los meses de lluvia se presenten huaycos en lugares como Satipo, Oxapampa, Quillabamba, Jaén, etc, etc, etc ...
> 
> Mientras en otros paises se preocupan en reforestar, nosotros seguimos en la primitiva era de la depredación sin reposición ....
> 
> Se ve interesante la ciudad, limpia y ordenada, una lástima la falta de conciencia ecológica



buen comentario .....esto tambien me llamo bastante la atencion...ojala no terminenos siendo un gran desierto.:bash:
los antiguos peruanos nos deben estar odiando..


----------



## W!CKED

Que tranquilidad se respira en ese pueblito.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios....bueno, unas cuantas fotos más.

El hostal no estaba mal, bastante acogedor.
















Interior de su Catedral
































Camino a Sambaray








Centro recreacional de Sambaray
















































Vuelvo con más.


----------



## roberto_vp

Lindo pueblo!


----------



## tacall

m parece o la agua estaba algo turbia jejeje chvs las fotos d ste pueblo


----------



## El Bajopontino

Se ve muy bonito el pueblo, el clima, la vegetación, bien para pasar un buen fin de semana largo.


----------



## darioperu

Un habitante de quillabamba me dijo que era la segunda después de QOSQO. Sicuani no es una ciudad grande, es un lugar poco agraciado del departamento del cusco, es mi percepción cuando pasé como 5 veces por ahi...:runaway:


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Uhm...si pues Sicuani tiene influencia más Qolla que Quechua ...por su cercania a Puno...es fea la ciudad...pero es más grande que Quillabamba.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Algunas vistas panoramicas de esta otra ciudad del Eterno Verano.
Fotos cortesia de: Wilfredo Valverde.

















La estación del tren abandonada ...que pena...esos coches estan como esperando a que alguna vez nuevamente sean conectados a una locomotora rumbo a Cusco.








Foto cortesia de: Danielbmt


----------



## El Bajopontino

Que buenas esas panorámicas, ojalá y algún día reactiven esa estación de tren.


----------



## W!CKED

Me gustaron estas fotos, el verde de los cerros ayuda bastante a mejorar el aspecto del pueblito.


----------



## kaMetZa

Wow! La antigua estación de trenes tiene una ubicación envidiable!


----------



## brian_cusco13

muy linda quillabamba, me encanta
perfecto clima!!!!!!!!


----------



## fayo

yo pensaba que quillabamba esta en la selva del cusco, con paisajes parecidos a tarapoto, pues veo que esta entre sierra y selva.


----------



## brian_cusco13

quillabamba es ceja de selva, es una ciudad con un bn clima!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Bonita Quillabamba!!! excelente el entorno!


----------



## aquicusco

Si lindos paisajes,paradisíacos diria yo pero igual Sicuani tiene mayor poblacion ps.


----------



## ALEXTIAGO-ANCA

que linda mi tierra :lol::lol: como extraño ir para alla ¡ te viva quillabamba......¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

ALEXTIAGO-ANCA said:


> que linda mi tierra :lol::lol: como extraño ir para alla ¡ te viva quillabamba......¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


Tienes fotos? 
Ojala puedas compartir algunas.


----------



## ALEXSAM

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> ...
> La estación del tren abandonada ...que pena...esos coches estan como esperando a que alguna vez nuevamente sean conectados a una locomotora rumbo a Cusco.


A mi me da bastante nostalgia pasar por ese lado, recuerdo cuando niño todas las veces que viajaba a Cusco siempre en tren. Ahora el terminal terrestre de buses quedará en esa zona. Me encanta Quillabamba (orgulloso de ser Quillabambino  ) aunque ahora este viviendo en Cusco. Saludos a todos.


----------



## ALEXSAM

Me emocioné y éstas son algunas que encontré en mi PC...










Vista al cerro Santo Domingo









El mercado central, estaba todo cerrado por ser dia de censo (oct 2007)









Plaza de Armas de noche



























El actual terminal terrestre









Plaza de Armas


















Cerca al estadio










OTRO VIAJE...

Subiendo al Abra Málaga, aunque falta mucho (como a dos horas saliendo de Cusco)...









Aqui es donde acaba la pista asfaltada, es un lugar llamado Alfamayo, aun faltan como dos horas para llegar a Quillabamba



























Como se darán cuenta son varios los turistas que siguen esta ruta...









Esta es la placita de un pueblo ya muy cerca a Quillabamba









Sólo faltan unos pocos minutos para Quillabamba


















Quillabamba...









Al fondo el mercado central...




































Esa es la catedral...









Ese de alli es mi tatara tatara... abuelo xD, Martin Pio Concha, en la plaza de Armas...









La plaza de Armas, ojo que todos los árboles que la rodean son de mango...









Una heladeria conocida... "Alaskita" y el especial de la casa (bien heladito) xD

















Esta es la entrada (la salida, viendola desde dentro) del cementerio...









Y AQUI UNAS EXTRAS, UN POCO MAS ANTIGUAS


----------



## 100%imperial

pero q bonita quillabamba... sus paisajes y de hecho su clima... tengo q conocerla.... un privilegio vivir ahi..


saludoss


----------



## brian_cusco13

q linda quillabamba es tan linda!
puxa quiero regresar puxa 
quillabamba muy buena !!!!!!!!!!!!
grax xlas fotos!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Cheveres tus fotos ALEXSAM.
Me gusto la del serpentin de la carrtera hacia Málaga


----------



## MONINCC

Acabo de estar una semana por ahi... 

Hace un calor ufffff. por lo menos a mi me parece mucho calor. Estoy hecho para la puna, jajaja

Fotos de Quilla no tomé porque solo estuve de paso, pero si de Quellouno que es uno de los distritos de La Convencion, el cual esta a dos horas en carro des Quilla. En cuanto pueda las subo...


----------



## Tyrone

Buenas estas últimas fotos 

Interesante foto, aquí se aprecia lo tremendamente informal que es la construcción en el país; los profesionales brillan por su ausencia :bash:


----------



## MisteryWorld

La verdad Quillabamba tiene mucho futuro ademas de poseer un belllo clima el tropico en el que se encuentra lo hace lindo.... espero alguna vez darme una vuelta por el norte del cusco como se llega ahi a cuantas horas de Cusco esta?


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

MisteryWorld said:


> La verdad Quillabamba tiene mucho futuro ademas de poseer un belllo clima el tropico en el que se encuentra lo hace lindo.... espero alguna vez darme una vuelta por el norte del cusco como se llega ahi a cuantas horas de Cusco esta?


Un 80% de la carretera es asfaltada, falta un corto tramo de 30 minutos.
Esta a 4:30 horas en auto.


----------



## aquicusco

Tengo que conocer quillabamba,me han hablado maravillas y por lo visto no se equivocaron...saludos a los quillabambinos en el foro!^^ ah y a las quillabambinas tambien...


----------



## MONINCC

aquicusco said:


> Tengo que conocer quillabamba,me han hablado maravillas y por lo visto no se equivocaron...saludos a los quillabambinos en el foro!^^ ah y a las quillabambinas tambien...


OBVIO!!! QUILLA ES FAMOSA POR SUS MUJERES!!!!


----------



## ALEXTIAGO-ANCA

hola a todos estas son una fotitos de mi ultimo viaje a quilla.
una joto antigua dela Ciudad del Eterno Verano 



el rio Sambaray


santa ana el lugar donde se inicio enta bella ciudad


----------



## El Bajopontino

Esta ciudad sí que tiene mucho, pero mucho potencial.


----------



## Ekeko

que pena que hayan mototaxis


----------



## 100%imperial

la funcionalidad prima a la estetica ^^^^.. como en otras ciudades del pais... aun asi se ve bien


----------



## alezx

Ya habia oido de Quillabamba saben si queda en la carretera que va a Puerto Maldonado? o es al lado norte, un mapa seria de gran ayuda. :cheers: gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Esta hacia el norte de Cusco, en el valle del Urubamba, es decir, el rio que pasa por Machupicchu kilometros más abajo pasa por Quillabamba.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Buenas fotos, chevere el lugar!


----------



## koko cusco

100%imperial said:


> la funcionalidad prima a la estetica ^^^^.. como en otras ciudades del pais... aun asi se ve bien


totalmente de acuerdo cada quien compra lo que le alcanza su bolsillo


----------



## Freed

Note que Las ciudades selvaticas o Sejas de selva gozan de motos!


----------



## ALEXTIAGO-ANCA

efectivamente en quillabamba hay bastantes mototaxis pero es un sistema muy ordenado que no malagra nada el entorno de la ciudad
bueno aca mas fotos de los bellos paisajes de la ciudad del eterno verano
casmina a sambaray


una vista maravillosa desde la Alameda Bolognesi



una mas alla de quilla camino a echarati, el rio vilcanota


un par de cascadas de las muchas que hay

esto continuara para mantener el foro


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Buenas fotos.


----------



## koko cusco

que bonito el entorno natural alguno tiene fotos de siete tinajas??


----------



## brian_cusco13

buenas fotos
q linda ciudad quillabamba!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquicusco

koko cusco said:


> que bonito el entorno natural alguno tiene fotos de siete tinajas??


ya quisiera yo.


----------



## 100%imperial

buenas fotos... q belleza de lugar


----------



## zaruman

El actual terminal terrestre








Uhm el terminal terrestre si que está horrible....

APARTE:

En mi visita a cusco hace unos dias, fuimos en auto hasta Hidroelectrica para tomar el tren a Aguas Calientes, nos confiamos en que la carretera estaba asfaltada hasta Santa Maria, eso es lo que indica en Mapa Vial del Ministerio de Transportes, pero nos dimos con la sorpresa que solo estaba el asfalto hasta ALfamayo, el resto de la carretera si que nos sacudió nuestro auto, y ni que decir de el tramo Santa Maria - Santa Teresa, que estaba en mal estado. 
Aun ello, disfrutamos mucho el viaje, los paisajes son hermosos, especialmente desde la bajada Abra Malaga hasta ALfamayo, pero lo que me sorprendió ver es varios cerros calatos, con pocos arboles secos, POR FAVOR PAREN LA DEFORESTACION!!!
Bueno, sabiendo que Quillabamba estaba tan cerca de de Santa Maria, nos hubieramos dado una vuelta por ahí, ya que siempre me dijeron que las chicas son lindas ahi, y la fotos que posteron mas arriba asi lo demuestra.. saludos!

Y cuando habilitaran el tren?


----------



## Lightton

alvarobendezu said:


> La ciudad se ve bien, pero la deforestación se ve terrible.
> Ojalá se haga algo y urgente.


El Gobierno regional o quienes sean los encargados de esa zona deberian hacer algo para repoblar de bosques a esos cerros pelados antes que los invasores se apropien de esas tierras y hagan pueblos jovenes.
La zona se ve fantastica en todo y parece que el clima es exelente.


----------



## erickcent

el thread que faltaba la hermoza ciudad de quillabamba pronto estare de vuelta por ahi! esta foto es de la plaza de armas en un lindo dia


----------



## MONINCC

Que lindo es Maranura, que lindo su amanecer, mas lindo es Quillabamba porque ahi vive mi querer... .......grande Pablucha!!! jaja


----------



## brian_cusco13

JAJ BUENA SIONK...
peor mas chvr quillabamba!!!!!


----------



## kevinmeza942

yo soy de quillabamba esa es mi tierra natal corre por entre mis venas sangre y tropical..


----------



## faite

Cuando viaje a Cusco el año pasado, me hablaron de Quillabamba y su lindas mujeres, un amigo mio estaba saliendo con una y era tan celoso que no la presentaba:lol:.... tambien recuerdo que tenian buen café, ah pero lo que mas recuerdo es cuando conoci unas amigas alla en Cusco y una dijo que habia nacido en "Quillabamba no en Cusco por sea caso" ....

PONGAN MAS FOTOS, FALTAN FOTOS NOCTURNAS ...


----------



## kevinmeza942

he puesto fotos pero dice que necesito la aprobación del moderador o algo así.


----------



## kevinmeza942

fotos mías:


----------



## faite

Me encanta los cerros verdes de Quillabamba, espero ir alguna vez....se ve bien el lugar y ni que decir de sus mujeres....xD


----------



## kevinmeza942

alameda bolognesi:




























la UNAAC



















Y BUENO....


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Quillabamba cada vez mejor.


----------



## koko cusco

Lindas las quillabambinas y pues nunca había visto fotos de la UNSAAC en Quillabamba, fué mi padre quien hizo el proyecto para la creación de esa facultad de Agronomía Tropical si mal no recuerdo.


----------



## faite

KEVIN MEZA cuando vaya por QUILLABAMBA me tienes que hacer un recorrido turistico ah y por supuesto incluido con sus linDas mujeres


----------



## aquicusco

que lindo, TODO.


----------



## Qosqo Metropoli sXXI

kevinmeza942 said:


> Y BUENO....


¡QUE LINDO ES QUILLABAMBA!!!


----------



## Qosqo Metropoli sXXI

La ultima vez que visite quillabamba, note que la ciudad tiene su desarrollo...y muchisimo potencial turistico, considero que Quilla es el Balneario de Cusco, como Mollendo de AQP


----------



## Lightton

Que buen paisaje se ve en esta ciudad, me gustan la ciudades muy verdes y con aire de tropico, excelente Quillabamba. :cheers:


----------



## Mig29 Fulcrum

Aquí unos aportes de esta hermosa ciudad que conocí el año pasado:


----------



## Mig29 Fulcrum

Biblioteca. Es evidente el desarrollo que está teniendo.


----------



## loganmsc

Qosqo Metropoli sXXI said:


> La ultima vez que visite quillabamba, note que la ciudad tiene su desarrollo...y muchisimo potencial turistico, considero que Quilla es el Balneario de Cusco, como Mollendo de AQP


asi es,al parecer la linda Quillabamba con todo su potencial turistico y bellas mujeres es un sitio de relax para nuestros amigos cusqueños como Chanchamayo en la selva de junin lo es para Huancayo y lima.


----------



## kevinmeza942

Unas fotos tomadas en la noche.


----------



## globalCitizen5

^^^^ ... sigan con más fotos... la ciudad del Eterno Verano tiene mucho q mostrar ...:cheers:


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Lindas chicas...


----------



## el3456786




----------



## el3456786




----------



## el3456786




----------



## el3456786




----------



## MONINCC

Viva Quillabamba... !!!


----------



## loganmsc

una pregunta...Quillabamba esta cerca a Pichari?


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

loganmsc said:


> una pregunta...Quillabamba esta cerca a Pichari?


Alguna vez escuche que esta a 4 horas ..... (creo)


----------



## ausangate

loganmsc said:


> una pregunta...Quillabamba esta cerca a Pichari?


Respuesta:
Pichari colinda con ayacucho y se encuentra a orillas del rio Apurimac ,y este rio es la division natural de cusco con apurimac y ayacucho ,la via de acceso a san francisco,pichari,kimbiri(cusco) es por AYACUCHO, aunque se ha hecho una trocha carrozable que une los valles del rio alto urubamba y Apurimac atravesando las cumbres del vilcabamba ,es una zona muy dificil y se tarda muchissimo mas de 4 horas ,pues uno tendria que ir via quillabamba-kiteni-vilcabamba-pichari , esta via unira directamente el valle bajo urubamba y ayacucho o lima ,pero al atravesar el nucleo del vrae ,junto al narco-terrorismo, se ha enfriado ese entusiasmo.En sintesis quillabamba esta a orillas del rio urubamba y pichari a orillas del Apurimac , si bien estos confluyen para formar el ucayali ,estan separados por cadenas de cumbres del vilcabamba .


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Buen dato.


----------



## Chanchamayo

Muy linda Quillabamba.... veo que se han influenciado demasiado en las costumbres cusqueñas...
Y para estar en un valle cafetero... tiene muchas montañas deforestadas... 
Està en un lugar privilegiado...tiene mucho espacio. 
Y aparte que està cerca a Aguas Calientes... tienen que aprovechar mucho la cercanìa a Cusco...


----------



## el3456786

^^^^

es obvio que no conoces la region del cusco


----------



## kevinmeza942

Yo he llegado solo hasta Palma Real, desde Quillabamba hasta Palma Real son casi 4 horas, y Quiteni está más lejos, ahora Pichari debe estar aún más lejos, aparte que la carretera no ayuda.


Felicitaciones porque despues de quién sabe cuanto tiempo representaran al Cusco en las regionales, con el glorioso Manco II.


----------



## loganmsc

bonita ciudad quillabamba,espero conocerla algun dia


----------



## Caiman de la Fuensan

Hola foreros y foreras de Quillabamba.
La verdad es que he encontrado el foro por casualidad. En realidad estaba buscando webs interesantes de otra zona del Cusco y el destino, la suerte o.... hicieron que entrase en vuestro foro.
Enhorabuena por la ciudad que teneis: sus paisajes, su clima, sus tierras, sus fiestas,... y, por la fotos del forero *el3456786*, sus chicas.
Después de ojear el foro, he llegado a pensar en haceros una visita a mediados de febrero. Viajo desde España (soy de una ciudad del sur llamada Córdoba) a principios de febrero. Pasaré en Cusco una semana para un asunto relacionado con ayuda de Cooperación Internacional en la región (Cría de cuis, cultivos de quinua, tarwi,...)
Repito mis felicitaciones por tan maravillosa ciudad (supongo que sus habitantes también serán acogedores y simpáticos) y quizás me veais unas semanita de febrero por vuestra tierra. Os pediré consejo de traslados desde Cusco, alojamiento, turismo, zonas de cultivos, diversiones también, jajaja.
Gracias quillabambinos y hasta pronto.
Caiman


----------



## el3456786

--------------------------------------------


----------



## el3456786

.---------------------------------


----------



## el3456786

------------------------


----------



## el3456786

*Quillabamba - Platos Típicos de la Región



































































































*


----------



## el3456786

fotos d quilla









dist pichari











cementerio





























Plaza de Armas de Maranura


----------



## el3456786

*niñito machiguenga quillbambino










homenaje para nuestras vendedoras ambulantes de nuestra provincia de La Convención










chicas quillabambinas jugando carnavales







*


----------



## el3456786

*reunion de quillabambinos en el club cusco




























*


----------



## el3456786

*imagenes variadas:
















































:lol:























































































*


----------



## MONINCC

Quillabamba del Cusco... linda tierra toda la provincia de la Convención. Los últimos meses viví prácticamente entre Quilla y Cusco.


----------



## koko cusco

Quillachu!!!

Me llamó la atención de ese plato platano helada y ese cuye con tallarines... Por cierto la primera foto del pescado es de piraña?? ja ja


----------



## el3456786

koko cusco said:


> Quillachu!!!
> 
> Me llamó la atención de ese plato platano helada y ese cuye con tallarines... Por cierto la primera foto del pescado es de piraña?? ja ja


a ese pescado se le llama trucha --PARA tu conocimiento..--

:yes:


----------



## koko cusco

^^^^^^




el3456786 said:


> *Quillabamba - Platos Típicos de la Región
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ja ja dudo mucho que sea una trucha ...

En todo caso parece una trucha del lago Springfield ja ja ja


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Por favor leer pms y considerar revisar las normas del foro.

Gracias


----------



## onechann

*Que hermozo lugar y buena gastronomia *


----------

